# What are these?????? (on a 65 GTO??)



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Supposedly these (please see pic) are off of my 65 GTO vinyl roof---but I can't see where they go. My brother-in-law volunteered to do some body work for me and in taking these off demolished them. But really I can't see where they were on the car. There are two of them and they each are about 58 inches by about 1/4 inches. Anyone out there with a 65 vinyl roof know? Thanks.


----------



## DNODennis (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm guessing these are the moldings from the drip rails. Have a look at this photo from my Flickr site: https://flic.kr/p/x44YzN
Just above the window opening, you can see a polished molding running from the windshield to the rear quarter panel, just at the roof edge. Judging from your attached photo, this is what your brother-in-law removed during the body work. I don't know if these are re-popped, but you can check with the usual restoration companies to find out.

Sadly, the 65 in the photo is not mine - I saw it at a local show. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, but if you are correct, I'm in big trouble because they have been brutalized beyond repair!!! Ames doesn't have them, but I haven't checked any further.


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

i think (hard to tell from the foto) they are the trim that came on vinyl top cars that separated the vinyl top from the rest of the body...sadly they will be expensive to replace....do you now hate your brother-in law a little bit more?


----------



## Jjkra (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks. Are they above the doors in that little trough? Or in plain site somehow?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

need to see the whole piece to be of help.


----------

